# Lawler vs. Trigg - Gif of KO



## kds13

For those who didn't stay up to watch the fight, or for whatever reason haven't caught it yet, here's the ending. Very nice combo by Lawler.


----------



## benn

thanx, :thumbsup: 
Thats what happens when you kiss another guy. :laugh:


----------



## xbrokenshieldx

nice post! i love watching lawler fight. i would like to see him back in the UFC


----------



## Damone

Man, that's awesome. Geez, Trigg took like 4 unanswered shots in that fight. Man, Lawler rules, and I seriously hope we see Mayhem vs Lawler 2. Like, I will be waiting with baited breath for that one.


----------



## sirdilznik

*praying for Lawler vs. Baroni*


----------



## Damone

Man, that would be an awesome slugfest. I just seriously hope it lasts about a round, maybe 2, because I don't want to see either man gas. They would beat the crap out of each other, and I would love every second of it.


----------



## jdun11

last punch was a cheap shot :thumbsdown:


----------



## JawShattera

yeah well maybe if trigg woudlent kiss his opponents and get in there faces pre-fight there wouldent be a need for lawler smacking him one after he was done.


----------



## Damone

A smack for a smack, ya know?


----------



## dutch sauce

lawler was a monster


----------



## Bonnar426

Sweet KO.


----------



## TheJame

That wasn't much of a cheap shot. He probably knew the referee was coming, but he clearly wasn't there yet as he fired the shot. But damn, he messed Trigg up and I bet on him.

I still like Trigg, damnit.


----------



## T.B.

It didn't suprise me to see Robbie throw that last cheap shot. He's always done that crap...did the same thing after the fight was stopped against Tiki. 

Just has a lot of built up anger, knowing he never lived up to all the hype.

Oh well.


----------



## Rated

JawShattera said:


> yeah well maybe if trigg woudlent kiss his opponents and get in there faces pre-fight there wouldent be a need for lawler smacking him one after he was done.


It is not like he wouldn't of done it if Trigg did not blow him that kiss. Lawler is just that kind of fighter.


----------



## Damone

Lawler's an asshole punk, but damn, I love watching him fight. Then again, I love watching Nick Diaz as well.

As long as they excite my brutality lovin' brain, then they are A-OK with the Mone-ster.


----------



## kds13

I would probably throw in a little extra if someone kissed me before a fight, but Lawler has a rep of doing this. He's just an aggressive, relentless fighter and doesn't really know when to turn it off.

That last shot sucked. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Punishment 101

thats how my boy gets the job done!!!


----------



## Organik

lawler is the man ive always said it yet ppl always hated on me


----------



## Randy GNP

Great job by lawler. He's shown alot of maturity. He's still growing as a fighter, but all militech guys kick ass.


----------



## Fedor>all

Shit, when did this fight happen?! I've been barraged with university assignments


----------



## steveo412

awesome I have always hated Trigg


----------



## JuggNuttz

last shot was kinda cheap.... well within the rules, but well out of the "sportsmanship" rules..... never been a fan of either fighter, but... has Robbie finally learned how to defend leg kicks???


----------



## Sterling

Nice job by Robbie...He has always been one of my favorite fighers.


----------



## Oil

Anyone want to do a fight recap on how the first three rounds went?


----------



## kds13

Oil said:


> Anyone want to do a fight recap on how the first three rounds went?


Frank "Twinkle Toes" Trigg (J Sect/R1, Las Vegas) VS. "Ruthless" Robbie Lawler (Miletich FS, Iowa)

1st Round - Trigg went in for a hug and Lawler pushing away. Starting now...both fighters come out and take it straight to the mat. Robbie on his back and Trigg on top. Lawler connecting heavy lefts to Trigg's head. No budge Trigg looking for a full mount but no go. Ref stands them up. Now up and up, Lawler goes in with a left, Trigg ducks and gets a take down. Lawler not giving up gets Trigg to stand up. Against the ropes Lawler giving knees to Triggs body. Trigg takes Lawler down again. Lawler on his back with Trigg leaning over and bombing lefts looking to work a full mount on Lawler. Working his strength Lawler works his way back to standing. Holding on to Lawler's head Trigg gives knees to Lawler's head. Trigg holding on to Lawler's hands controlling this round. Lawler throws a right and there goes the well. Perfect hold on Trigg's end. Favor given to Trigg.



2nd Round - Out from the corners Lawler working chopped kicks. Lawler giving right jabs to Trigg connecting one to Trigg's eye. On the mat with Trigg on the bottom. Lawler drilling body...body...head with his right swings. No clean shots for Lawler though. Ref steps in and stands the fight up. Lawler dropping his guard and looking sloppy allows Trigg to step in and connect 2 rights to Lawler's face. Trying for a take down on Trigg, Lawler scrambles. No take down. Big left uppercut by Lawler connecting to Trigg's face and Trigg scrambles backwards falling on his back. Lawler falling in trying to put Trigg away. No luck. Now up and up again, Trigg tries to recover from Lawler's big blow. Lawler again with a big connection, Trigg answers back with an uppercut but not enough...Lawler comes back and jabs right again Trigg goes down. Now on the ground with no luck for submission. Ref steps in and stands them up with giving a break to Trigg to be checked. Back from the break Trigg looks tired and keeping his hands down Lawler gives 2 more jabs. Trigg comes back and tries to fire back but no luck bell rings. 



3rd Round - Trigg looks tired. Lawler working his hardest but now Trigg is turning it around. Trigg firing away and forcing Lawler to the corner. Not enough for any major damage to Lawler. Falling to the mat both fighters looking tired and sloppy Trigg ends up on top with a half mount. Both scrambling on the ground but nothing to end this. Lawler stands up and allows Trigg to stand up. Now both are up and up Trigg continuing to show stamina keeps moving towards Lawler...and still ticking with punches. A left given to Trigg by Lawler...Trigg taking Lawler down. That doesn't last they're both back up and both have to be checked for their bleeding faces. 30 seconds left...both are extremely tired and beat. And there goes the horn. We are going into the 4th round!!!



4th Round - Lawler continues his connection to Trigg. Now Trigg coming out with combos and going back to his technique in round 1. Short left given to Lawler's jaw by Trigg. Trigg continues to push and continue to serve Lawler. Lawler comes back with a big left and combo. Trigg comes back with his own combo...Lawler takes it. Lawler serves Trigg a big explosive right and then left, right...left and then right again and that's it! Trigg is Knocked out in the corner. That's it folks..that's it.


----------



## SupremeTapout

haha i like the gif


----------



## liveson777

sirdilznik said:


> *praying for Lawler vs. Baroni*



now i wann asee that


----------



## BJJ Boy

Thats cool. Put a boarder on it.


----------

